# psicología o sicología



## Miguelillo 87

He visto en muchos libros aquí en México, varias veces la palabra Psicología, yo mismo siempre he escrito la palabra psicología así con P, pero creo que lo adecuado es con S, o ¿Están las dos formas aceptadas? , inclusive en el corrector de word la palabra correcta es con S no con P, o ¿Acaso es un Latinismo?
Espero alguien me quite mi duda existencial.
De antemano gracias. .


----------



## lazarus1907

Ambas están aceptadas. La RAE ha tratado de simplificar muchas grafías de cultismos (latinismos) este tipo que resultan casi ajenas a la pronunciación del español moderno. A mí se me hace raro "sicología", pero es como muchos lo pronuncian... y es correcto.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De hecho Lazarus yo mismo digo sicología pero escribo psicología, por eso se me hacia raro. Pero bueno muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Mckay

¿Hay gente que pronuncia psicología de forma distinta a sicología? ¿como se hace (supongo que con una especie de _p_ al principio pero no estoy seguro)?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

En Brasil pronunciamos la "p", como en Pe*ps*i. Sin ningún problema...


----------



## Honeypum

En Argentina también se pronuncia la p de psicología, psicólogo, psiquiatra...


----------



## Eroldan

Debería pronunciarse siempre la P, debido a que Sicologia es la rama de la Botánica que estudia los Higos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eroldan

Perdon por la falta de tilde en Sicología.


----------



## Mckay

Siempre puedes editarlo.





Ricardo Tavares said:


> En Brasil pronunciamos la "p", como en Pe*ps*i. Sin ningún problema...


Esto es distinto, se dice _pep-si_ no _pe-psi_ es una _p_ a mitad de palabra y es mucho más facil de pronunciar como _septiembre_ o _septimo_ (que viene de lo mismo) es que por lo visto en español se tiende a evitar la existencia de ciertas consonates sin vocales al lado... se nos hace dificil pronunciarlas xD


> Debería pronunciarse siempre la P, debido a que Sicologia es la rama de la Botánica que estudia los Higos.


Que curioso, no tenia ni idea  , pero es una pequeña excepción, no es como por ejemplo el seseo o el ceceo que igualan a decenas de palabras.


----------



## lazarus1907

Eroldan said:


> Debería pronunciarse siempre la P, debido a que Sicologia es la rama de la Botánica que estudia los Higos.
> Un saludo.


¿Lo has leído en el Wikipedia? No sé si es verdad, porque "sykon" es higo en griego, pero me parece a mí que se lo han inventado (de Wikipedia me fio bien poco). ¿Qué tiene de malo ficología (usando ficus, que es higo en latín)? Ni podología no es la ciencia de la poda, ni  patología la ciencia de los patos, ni miología la ciencia de mí mismo. Creo que se ha aprovechado de una coincidencia etimológica, pero puede que me equivoque.

¿Algún biólogo por aquí que haya estudiado sicología?





> *sicología**.*
> *1.* f. *psicología.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Psicología no es la ciencia que estudia los higos, desde luego.


----------



## jazyk

> ¿Qué tiene de malo ficología (usando ficus, que es higo en latín)?


Es que se suele usar palabras del mismo origen y no mezclar latín con griego. Los híbridos sí existen (y el más famoso de ellos es _televisión_) pero se intenta evitarlos. Es posible que la palabra fico, ficus o algo parecido exista en griego, lo que podría darle a ficología un significado bastante distinto.


----------



## Eroldan

No lo he leido en ninguna parte, ni en libros de texto, pero un profesor (Catedrático) que tuve en la asignatura de botánica, tenía la "debilidad" de hacer la comparación entre estas dos palabras cuando explicaba las diferencias entre dos cosas muy parecidas pero que no eran exactamente iguales


----------



## Abdominizer

No existe la *sicología* como una disciplina que estudie de los higos. Pero la raíz de *sicología* viene de *sicós*, que significa *higo*. Por lo tanto, si se omite la *p* inicial de *psicología* se produce una confusión etimológica. Por eso y porque la raíz de *psicología* es *psyché *se recomienda mantener *psicología* con la *p* inicial.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Mckay said:


> ¿Hay gente que pronuncia psicología de forma distinta a sicología? ¿como se hace (supongo que con una especie de _p_ al principio pero no estoy seguro)?


 
¿Cómo le hacen?:

Lap sicología es la ciencia que estudia...
Ella es unap sicóloga...

No tiene sentido desde *mi muy particular punto de vista*, en fin.

La letra *psi *se pronuncia *si* (si todavía se usara claro).

Este artículo habla sobre la controversia de los bandos, es decir de los que *psi* y los que *nop.*

http://www.psicologia-online.com/articulos/2005/sicologia.shtml


----------



## RADIRO

Estará admitido, pero es una vulgaridad lo de sicología. Mis profesores también gozaban con la historieta los de los higos cada vez que alguien escribía sicología, que siempre consideraban falta de ortografía. Psicología se pronuncia diferente, si se hace bien, como la psi griega. Sicología como ciencia de los higos es un juego de palabras basado en la etimología griega de la primera parte de la palabra.


----------



## vamosolimpo

La verdad que la palabra deriva de una palabra inglesa, "psychology", y sería más correcto utilizar "psicología", además la pronunciación no siempre es igual a como se escribe, por eso a "sicología" se la llama una palabra castellanizada.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, siguiendo la lógica de la RAE, psique debería ser sique, y no es así, sino que sique es un baile en Honduras.


----------



## SpiceMan

vamosolimpo said:


> La verdad que la palabra deriva de una palabra inglesa, "psychology", y sería más correcto utilizar "psicología", además la pronunciación no siempre es igual a como se escribe, por eso a "sicología" se la llama una palabra castellanizada.


El primer registro del uso de la palabra es por parte de un alemán... El "padre de la psicología" fue un alemán, y el que "popularizó" la psicología un austríaco. Me aventuraría a decir que el inglés no tiene nada que ver en todo esto.


----------



## Eroldan

No debemos olvidar que el idioma Castellano es un "dialecto" del Latín y, si no estoy equivocado, en Latín la palabra mente se escribía Psiche (ya en Griego lo hacian con Psykhe) y deriva del nombre de una Diosa a la que se relacionaba con todas las cuestiones del alma.
Pienso que lo correcto es escribir psicología e intentar pronunciarlo bien, marcando la "p" al principio de la palabra.
Un saludo.


----------



## sayah

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

Siento curiosidad por el uso de esta palabra (psiquiatría o siquiatría) al igual que por una muy parecida "psicología o sicología". En textos más o menos especializados siempre la he encontrado con "p", pero mis profesores me enseñaron a escribirla sin esta letra. Ambas versiones están aceptadas... ¿Cuál de las dos utilizáis? ¿Por algún motivo en especial?

Sayah


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DPD:

*3. *El grupo consonántico _ps, _resultado de la transcripción de la letra griega _psi,_ aparece en posición inicial de palabra en numerosas voces cultas formadas sobre raíces o palabras griegas que comienzan por esa letra (_psyché_ ‘alma’, _pseudo-_ ‘falso’, _psitakkós_ ‘papagayo’, etc.). En todos los casos se admite en la escritura la reducción del grupo _ps-_ a _s-, _grafía que refleja mejor la pronunciación normal de las palabras que contienen este grupo inicial, en las que la _p-_ no suele articularse: _sicología, sicosis, siquiatra, sitacismo, seudoprofeta, _etc. No obstante, el uso culto sigue prefiriendo las grafías con _ps-:_ _psicología, psicosis, psiquiatra, psitacismo, pseudoprofeta,_ etc., salvo en las palabras _seudónimo_ y _seudópodo,_ que se escriben normalmente sin _p-._


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

Por lo visto soy sólo culto a medias.

Siempre escribo "psiquiatra, psicología,...." pero nunca uso "p" delante de "seudo": "seudoprofeta, seudópodo, seudociencia,...."

"psitacismo" no es una palabra que use todos los días...

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

sayah said:


> Ambas versiones están aceptadas... ¿Cuál de las dos utilizáis? ¿Por algún motivo en especial?


Hola. 
Yo uso _psiquiatría _y _psicología_, sobre todo desde que en la facultad me dijeron que "sico-" podía ser un prefijo griego que significa _higo_.  
Saludos, 
N


----------



## mirx

Hola Sayah.

En México se hace lo contrario a lo que indican tus profesores, no es nada común ver escrita la palabra sin "p" al principio, aunque sí llegue a usarse de vez en cuando. Es considerado de super pésimo gusto tratar de pronunciar la p.

_Psychiatría_ pronunciada _siquiatría_

El tema ya lo habíamos tratado antes *aquí*.

Saludos.


----------



## dani_la_guera

En México lo escribimos como psicología pero lo decimos sin el p.  En México es de mal vista decir el p...en la telenovela Al diablo con los guapos el chofer que no tenía mucha educación dijo que tenía un libro de pppppsicología. Cada vez que dijo ppppppppsicología me daba risa porque en México los que tienen educación siempre dicen sicología.


----------



## MissBrightside

A mi modo de ver, lo correcto es respetar el origen de la palabra en la lengua escrita, es decir *"psicología"* o *"psiquiatría" *ya que provienen del latín (Psiche).
Aunque, por desuso o dificultad en la pronunciación de la "p", la RAE admita la posibilidad de eliminarla, creo que lo correcto en la lengua escrita es respetarla y dejar a la Pragmática y en exclusiva a la lengua oral, la posibilidad de perderla al pronunciarla.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> Hola Sayah.
> 
> En México se hace lo contrario a lo que indican tus profesores, no es nada común ver escrita la palabra sin "p" al principio, aunque sí llegue a usarse de vez en cuando. Es considerado de super pésimo gusto tratar de pronunciar la p.
> 
> _Psychiatría_ pronunciada _siquiatría_
> 
> El tema ya lo habíamos tratado antes *aquí*.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Sí mirx y estoy de acuerdo que digamos sicología y siquiatra, pero sabes, en todas mis materias que he visto esa palabra, inclusive en la lista d ematerias y horarios tano de la vocacional como la universidad, se escribe Psicología de hecho de ahí surgió mi duda. Y también he de agregar que se ve mucho mejor psiquiatría que siquiatría ¿No?


----------



## Emmitas

"En Argentina también se pronuncia la "p" de psicología, psicólogo, psiquiatra... " coincido con *honeypum.*


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Sí mirx y estoy de acuerdo que digamos sicología y siquiatra, pero sabes, en todas mis materias que he visto esa palabra, inclusive en la lista d ematerias y horarios tano de la vocacional como la universidad, se escribe Psicología de hecho de ahí surgió mi duda. Y también he de agregar que se ve mucho mejor psiquiatría que siquiatría ¿No?


 

Eso es exactamente lo que dije Miguel. "no es nada común ver la palabra escrita *sin* la "p".

Un saludo.


----------



## sayah

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. Me parecía un tema curioso y no me había dado cuenta de que ya se había hablado anteriormente de él, aunque lo había buscando... (de forma infructuosa, clarísimamente...)

Gracias de nuevo,

Sayah


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México se dice y escribe de las dos formas, pero es mucho más usado sin la p= sicología, siquiatría.
Saludos


----------



## Menas

Creo que se puede aplicar la misma regla que se utiliza para el mes de septiembre. Como por ejemplo Septiembre o Setiembre


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela se escribe más *p*sicología, en cambio siquiatría y siquiatra se ve más sin la "P".

Saludos.-


----------



## magomurga

Menas said:


> Creo que se puede aplicar la misma regla que se utiliza para el mes de septiembre. Como por ejemplo Septiembre o Setiembre


 
No estoy deacuerdo por la separación de sílabas. Mientras que psicología formula la "P" con la "S" (Psi-co-lo-gí-a), septiembre no junta la "P" con la "T". (Sep-tiem-bre) por lo que la pronunciación de la "P" en psicología es incorrecta, mientras que la pronunciación de la "P" en Septiembre lo es.


----------



## aletheia.cosmica

Soy psicóloga y sin 'p' _psicología _suena tremendo. No hay universidad en el mundo que titule la carrera sin 'p'. Le quita toda la magia al nombre. Por eso la *letra griega psi* es nuestro símbolo. Comparto una cita atribuida a Ernesto Sábato, al parecer molesto con un editor: “¿Qué argumentos se pueden oponer a la grafía psi? No, por supuesto, la fonética, ya que la gente culta generalmente la pronuncia así. Y en el caso de que no se la pronunciase, tampoco es un argumento, porque si fuéramos a caer en la locura de escribir las palabras tal como se pronuncian tendríamos que poner payasadas…” (“Textos y pretextos” E. Sábato ).
Escribir todas las palabras tal como se pronuncian desvanece su rastro etimológico y su conexión con sus orígenes profundos, en los universos culturales en que se crearon, y esto para los filósofos, al menos, es una muerte imperdonable. Los expertos de la RAE están tan concentrados en las 'formas' del idioma, y tan desconectados de los universos que éstas deben representarnos, de los cuales son su 'señal'. Para quienes trabajamos hermenéuticamente esto es muy doloroso.  Saludos cordiales!


----------



## hual

Emmitas said:


> "En Argentina también se pronuncia la "p" de psicología, psicólogo, psiquiatra... " coincido con *honeypum.*


Hola,
Una vez más, recordaré a los miembros argentinos del foro que la Argentina es un país muy vasto en el que los hechos lingüísticos no siempre se dan de la misma manera en las distintas provincias que lo componen. En la universidad de Córdoba, donde trabajo como docente desde hace más de treinta años, la palabra _psicología_ (que así suele escribirse, efectivamente, en la mayoría de los casos) se pronuncia sin el sonido p inicial. Si pronunciar tal sonido, como se ha señalado más arriba, es respetar la etimología de la palabra _pscicología_, ¿qué deberíamos hacer con todas aquellas otras que también derivan del griego, como _neumonía_, _neumotórax_, _tisis_, _neumático_?, ¿escribirlas con una p inicial?


----------



## Kaxgufen

hual said:


> Hola,
> Una vez más, recordaré a los miembros argentinos del foro que la Argentina es un país muy vasto en el que los hechos lingüísticos no siempre se dan de la misma manera en las distintas provincias que lo componen. En la universidad de Córdoba, donde trabajo como docente desde hace más de treinta años, la palabra _psicología_ (que así suele escribirse, efectivamente, en la mayoría de los casos) se pronuncia sin el sonido p inicial. Si pronunciar tal sonido, como se ha señalado más arriba, es respetar la etimología de la palabra _pscicología_, ¿qué deberíamos hacer con todas aquellas otras que también derivan del griego, como _neumonía_, _neumotórax_, _tisis_, _neumático_?, ¿escribirlas con una p inicial?



Sucede que en griego psi es una letra y pn, pt son dos. 

Debe ser por eso que se conserva el dúo ps en psicología, psiquiatría y se perdió la p en palabras como neumático (que viene de pneuma, ¿aire, viento? ).

Otra cosa, aunque las palabras entren al idioma por via del inglés o del francés (por citar dos ejemplos), se generaron antes en dichos idiomas desde ya sea el griego ya sea el latín.
La mayoría de las publicaciones científicas se hace en inglés para luego traducirse (a veces) a otros idiomas. Por eso parece que el original es inglés y es un engaño. Todo el vocabulario médico, deriva del griego. Los nombres de plantas, animales, hongos, a veces mezclan latín y griego  (y latinizan palabras y nombres propios de otros idiomas) pero creo que jamás se hace dentro de una misma palabra. 

En particular y para esto van a tener que leer a Garcia Yebra, mucha terminología por entrar vía francés, recibe terminaciones anómalas. Es el caso de los terminados en -atra, que deberían terminar en atro.


----------

